# TERRARIUM CONTRUCTION STEP BY STEP (Jungle Canopy Theme)



## No_one (Apr 27, 2009)

This is me latest terrarium build

i documented the procedure hoping that it may come as useful information to others that might want to build something similar !


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Cool, I'm going to be using a similar method to this pretty soon.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Very cool. Is it finished yet or a WIP?


----------



## ross (Sep 17, 2006)

any updates yet?really cant wait to see how this turns out as this is kinda what i had planned in thefuture


----------



## No_one (Apr 27, 2009)

​


----------



## ross (Sep 17, 2006)

that looks wicked mate,whats the brown stuff thats like sealant you are using?


----------



## No_one (Apr 27, 2009)

its brown silicone !


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

wow looks so natural mate, well done:no1:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

That's brill! how did you do the plants & light attachment? What's going in there?


----------



## marcjwebb (Aug 1, 2009)

very good work i like it alot, was it a brown silocone that you used and also was it coco-fibreontop of most of the background.

cheers

marc


----------



## No_one (Apr 27, 2009)

yes is coco fiber and cork panels


----------

